# 4CRS Online Summer Sale



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

4CRS Online Summer Sale is on! 

Check out Riversports.com for big discounts on rafts, kayaks, Badfish paddleboards, drytops, thermal wear, paddles, oars and more!

We're also offering free shipping on any non-oversized sale items and free delivery of any boat, board or oversized item to Baileyfest or the Gore Race!


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

We're also offering 15% off any floor model whitewater kayaks with free delivery to Baileyfest or Gore Race including Stompers, Mambas, Villains, Remixes, Heros, Rock Stars, Stars, Project X's and more. 

Please call us availability at 1-800-426-7637


----------

